
Ask HN: Health insurance for 3 months in U.S to take part in an accelerator - Kpourdeilami
Hello there,<p>We are a Canadian startup that recently got accepted into a U.S based accelerator. We would be in U.S only for the 3 months duration of the program and we plan to return to Canada immediately after the program is over. I was wondering if any other Canadian HNers who have done this know what is the best option to get a temporary health insurance in the states.<p>Thanks
======
pbarnes_1
Probably travel insurance.

Otherwise something like Cigna Global.

